# Pigeon with broken wing



## ahoove (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a pigeon with what I think is a broken wing on my porch in Medford, MA. One of the wings droops and it doesn't fly. My housemates and I are unable to care for it. Is there somewhere nearby where I can take it?

Thanks.

Alison


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How near are you to Chelsea?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> How near are you to Chelsea?
> 
> Pidgey


They are about 12 miles apart.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, then, I guess it's Moxie's territory.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I emailed Moxie with a link to this thread. Hard to say when she'll see it--might be later tonight, might be tomorrow. She's got an unpredictable schedule.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I emailed Alison and asked her to come back and give us her location.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I can come pick it up, i need a location.... an address, a phone number would be nice too...
Charis, Pidgey, do either of you know that info?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No, not yet. You might try emailing ahoove from the links under the name.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=10455

Use the Contact Info tab.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, i did that, i just wasnt sure if someone else knew more info then was posted here...
Medford is very close to me. 2 towns over, doesnt even seem like 12 miles really...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I asked her for that and she responded that she is close to Tuffs. I asked her to bring the pigeon inside and offer water. I gave her some suggestions for food figuring she wouldn't have the food normally offered. 
Go into contacts and email Alison directly. That's what I did and she responded quickly.
Let us know what happens. Fingers crossed.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm going to pick up the bird now...
Will need some help when i get him, or her!
I just think it's so funny how every time a pigeon needs help here I am off of work, dont have to work until tonight, and housecleaning CAN WAIT! I'm off the hook!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, got him, young bird, about a month old, very small, very thin. The rescuers friend was home, and she wasnt, so he wasnt sure how long he had been stranded there. I susopect they have not known what to do about the bird, and was hoping he would fly away, and after a few days realized there must be something wrong. Thanks again for seeking help for this little guy, he was lucky to land on YOUR porch and not someone else's....
He's pretty weak. Ok, i'm hoping the problem is, he's missing all but one or two tail feathers, and they are all on one side. He perked up quite a bit when he heard Humphrey coing and strutting. I have him in a cage, he's with some seed, only a little bit so he doesnt overeat, and i tube fed 5cc with ACV water. started worm medicine.
I'm letting him get some R&R as of now, he needs it. Poor guy has been on that porch for days, i am very surprised a cat didnt get to him....
Any other suggestions? I know pics, but he's all wet from mite spray, i havent seen him droop his wing, i am going to watch it though...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Uhh... comprehensive report! I guess we need to give him some time to settle in, sounds like you've got all the bases covered.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, i do see a bit of wing droop, but tell me if this makes sense, he has tail feathers on only ONE side, and that side the wing tip sits on those 2 tail feathers, on the droopy wing side, no tail feathers, so no tail feathers to have his wing top "rest" upon, if you know what i mean...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> ok, i do see a bit of wing droop, but tell me if this makes sense, he has tail feathers on only ONE side, and that side the wing tip sits on those 2 tail feathers, on the droopy wing side, no tail feathers, so no tail feathers to have his wing top "rest" upon, if you know what i mean...


I know what you mean. Probably the best thing to do is look at him head on and see if the wing droops at the shoulder or looks different on that side. Sounds like a cat or hawk took a swipe at him. Poor baby.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, it does look different, and it has nothing to do with other wing "resting" on tail feathers. The good wing will sit above tail feathers, so no resting, while the other ing sits below, and he cannot fly. I tried to put him up high to see, and he cannot fly, just lands with a thud...
Ok, so, more probing, and the shoulder on bad wing has an inflamed part, cannot feel anything particular, just know it is different from other side..
Also, he has a few scrapes and scratches on back of both legs... Predator, fell out of nest, either way coulda hurt shoulder..
Now, here's the deal, since he was on that porch for 2 days, any break has since healed, IF it is a break. It almost looks like under inflammation is a bit of yellow coloring.. Where humeras bone meets body, his left side....
The pics didnt come out good... hold on


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, fuzzy one shows scrapes on one leg, not bad looking. 
the other one shows a bald spot on shoulder, that is where the lump is, it just feels larger then the same spot on other shoulder..
The bald spot was from me taking feathers away...


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

so, any advice, ideas, on this one?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Shoot, give him Baytril in case it's articular infection and tape him up if he's dragging. Baytril isn't the best for predator bites but it's not the worst, either, if memory serves. If anyone else wants to weigh in on that then be my guest.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, Pidgey, i am worried about the shoulder, it is very inflamed, and now i see that he will try to fly by flapping the ONE good wing, but he wont attempt to flap the bad wing..
I mean, what is that when they get a boil on their wing? i suspect more of a break, honestly...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Have you felt the bones for solidity?

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

its just a big, inflamed lump, and its in a spot that is weird, so i cannot feel anything, but something is wrong for him to flap only one wing and not the other....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In that picture taken from above, the reddish, exposed spot is on the actual shoulder. You can't actually feel the bone in that part because of all the surrounding musculature (you shouldn't be able to, anyhow).

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is the wingtip staying up or is it dragging?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You see, they can get an articular inflammation due to Paratyphoid or some other bacterial infection in those joints as well. Big, puffy inflammation makes me think more of infection than injury, really. Most of the broken legs that I've seen haven't swelled up like they do on us--they seem not to have quite that problem. Oh, they can certainly develop calluses from healing bones, but it's still not the same thing as the kinds of inflammation and swelling from bacterial infections.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

the wingtip isnt dragging per-say, but it is hanging lower then the other. He will not flap that wing, at all.
He tries to fly only by flapping good wing. Otherwise, he is eating fine, pooping fine, and is just hanging in the nest i made him.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Check the elbow and see if it feels especially loose and wobbly.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Check how? By moving the elbow back and forth? BRB...


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, i cannot feel it being wobbly or loose, compared to the good wing either. It just feels like a lump there, like inflamed. I tried to follow all bones in that area to feel any break, and could not feel anything. I will get more and better pics tomorrow...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How much Baytril?

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just looking at the pictures and reading how Moxie is describing this does seem like the one I have in a lot of ways.
He will only try and fly with one wing and his wing drooped right down when I first had him.
It's the description of the lump that sounded similar and the movement, or lack of.
I have found an improvement with Baytril, albeit slow, and the lump has reduced considerably and he has more movement in the wing, although I have my doubts whether he will get full use from it in the end. My first thought when I saw him was a broken wing or shoulder, I only found the lump on the joint after I'd bandaged the wing up.
The feathers on his leg also are tatty and thin aswell as under the wing, in fact all the one side has very poor feather coverage and the skin looks sore and bleeding in places.

So thought I'd mention it as Baytril does seem to have made a difference.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think a pathogenic strain of E. coli can do that, too.

Pidgey


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Would treatment be the same? ie Baytril.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yep.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, I hope i have this right. Pidgey is always trying to help me learn how to dose, and its a bit hard. Ok, i have a syringe which i basically marked where the baytril needs to be when Pidgey helped me with another bird, so he's getting the same amount from the last bird that got it, which they are about same weight, and i know that isnt ideal, or exact, but every time i need to dose a new bird, i'm running crazy trying to help the bird, then get outta here for work or whatever, so i never sit down to figure it out exact, and i need to learn how to do that... AND with different illnesses you need different amounts.
If this medicine is 20 mg/kg, then a bird that is 250 grams gets what? I have the enrofloxacin 10% liquid, and instead of just telling me this time what the dose is, can you show me how you figured it out? See, Pidgey tried to help me already, but i think with him showing me is kind of like someone that knows rocket science trying to teach middle school math! LOL!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, Pidgey helped me on the phone, so i'm good, figured it out... was giving him the right amount anyways!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

alright, what is going on, that spot isnt going down, he's still holding the wing down. how long is it supposed to be like that?
I'm thinking of taking him to the rehabber lady in south masachusetts because i'll have the car tomorrow afternoon, and will have a way down there. Thoughts?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, now I've done gone and forgotten the bulk of this thread. However, if you're talking about a Paratyphoid-like boil, they can take weeks to go down.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh, ok. So, you really think it is paratyphoid? I am just super worried because i am leaving the 13th of august, and i have to make sure i clear out any sick pigeons before i leave. 
I trust my roommate to take care of my 2 well pigeons, but sick ones, dont trust him to after that incident. Not that its his responibility anyhow, and i couldnt ask him to do that....
So part of the reason i am debating taking them is because i wont be here in a few weeks...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Honestly don't know, Moxie, but it could be. If there's nothing structurally wrong like broken bones, then you're usually looking at a pathogenically-based articular inflammation. Manually rotate the wing and see if there's a pronounced stiffness.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, there IS stiffness, the bad wing will not go up as far as the good wing. Like when they lift the wing to fly or during flight, the bad one only goes UP about halfway, a bit more, while the good one goes up all the way...
What does that mean?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That means that he'll never fly again unless we can get the mobility back. That's probably going to mean the antibiotic therapy, possibly some anti-inflammatory therapy and physical therapy. We need to get him on either Metacam or aspirin. Do you have any Metacam?

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, metacam, maybe,,,, I have to check,,,
Aspirin, should i get the BABY aspirin in the morning? I only have ibuprofin
What will the metacam do? 
I suspect a vet would want to PTS, yes?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not baby aspirin--it's acetaminophen... bad for birds. No, real aspirin. Got an old straight pin with a typical head? Cut a flake about half that size and give one of those to the bird every 8 hours.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, i'll get some in AM and tell you the strength, does it matter the strenght of aspirin i get? I mean, you just mean the bottle of regular old aspirin, same strength i suspect, not the fancy stuff...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might see if you can get one of those little 2 pill packets from a convenience store instead of getting an entire bottle. Aspirin usually comes in a 5 Grain pill, which is about 325 milligrams.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright, i have a dilemma here. I talked to the vet today, and am going to see him tomorrow. He couldn't fit me in today when i called, which i didnt call unti later, long story,,
I am taking both this bird tomorrow and the POX bird, with the scissored beak.
I did talk with him though, and told him i have had the bird for a bit, and then someone else had the bird. I told him of the stiffness, the broken wing, and he said he would recommend euthanasia. Also he would recommend the same for the scissored bird.
Here is my dilemma, usually i would try and give it time to heal, give some help with physical therapy, but i am gone for most of the month of august, i am working more since i will be gone most of the month, and cannot take the birds with me. I am already asking my roommate to take care of my cat and my 2 birds while i am gone, i don't trust him to do anything more then care for 2 healthy birds.
I am thinking about it. I cannot keep these birds if they are unreleasable, i already have 2 unreleasable, and am not even supposed to have these 2. The vet is super nice, but what he said made sense. Neither of these birds are liking this, and if i cannot give them my full attention, i do not think it is fair to either them or me. 
I guess the only reason i am posting this is i am distraught over this decision. The vet said he has to see the birds first, but most likely from what i described, he said its best to PTS. 
I cant take off any work, will be gone this Thursday until Monday, the next Thursday until Sunday, the 13th through the 19th, then the 20th through the 27th really. One time i will be in DC, another time in Portland, Oregon, the other weekends i will be working on the cape, going with a family each time to dog-sit. Cant bring them with me....
I haven't gone on a trip in years, and now that i am, i have all this going on. 
i will re-post on the pox bird thread, so more people will see it.
started him on aspirin anyways...


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Any thoughts on this? Or am i getting the silent treatment?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The other thread.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Pidgey, you're always a help. I need to bunch of members to respond here though, i am having a moral dilemma, and i cant even get a popular opinion here except by one member?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Thanks Pidgey, you're always a help. I need to bunch of members to respond here though, i am having a moral dilemma, and i cant even get a popular opinion here except by one member?


It's never a moral dilemma for us, Raina, we just keep trying until we absolutely run out of options.

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

You Got That Right Pidgey Lad


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, i have some better news! Little one is getting some flexibility back in the wing, even tried to flap it today, although not a real wing flap, but an attempt. A sad attempt, but an ATTEMPT! The wing seems to be more flxible and is going up further with me giving light physical therapy every 8 hours. I am just moving the wing gently up and down, back and forth, and never, NEVER forcing it. I know that is thw worst thing! Just with non-use of the wing, i know this is vital for any chance of flight in the future...
Hopefull we will have more progress! And see, as hopeless and helpless as i felt yesterday, wihtout all the help here on PT the vet might have suggested to PTS, and he had me convinced, really, he did!
I really am worried about the broken wing pijjie in revere now going to Jay3 anyday. I know he has food and such, and is being cared for, but you know we always feel like we coulda and shoulda done more!
I have all his meds set out for my weekend gone, and strict instructions if he stops eating, anything changes. God, i feel like the devil for even thinking of PTS now... i guess thats why those vets have so much money, they are mighty convincing..


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that sounds promising. Have you started the pain reliever already? If so, for how long have you been treating him?

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, sorry, the aspirin, and for 2 days now, how long should that go for?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh... for the foreseeable future. If he gets to moving the wing more and more then he'll be doing his own therapy. They're pretty good about that, actually.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Should i be letting him out more to flap the wing more? He kind of just finds a corner and huddles in it, not trying to fly, but i try ti set him up higher to get him to try and flap it. I think him doing it is better then me doing it. He is a small baby still...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can try--just be careful.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, if i log in this weekend, it is my roommate, no me, i gave him my password and such, so if there's a problem and my phones doesnt work down there, he'll get on here! So, PLEASE dont think it's me when that crazy Boston accent comes out and he starts acting just like any outspoken, blunt Bostonian would! Oh, oops, i guess i am learning from that! LOL! Beats following the herd, hopefully i'll have a nice mix of east and west coast when i'm outta here!
So, i log in, please help, its my roommate... 
Bye all, wish me luck with my job!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> ok, if i log in this weekend, it is my roommate, no me, i gave him my password and such, so if there's a problem and my phones doesnt work down there, he'll get on here! So, PLEASE dont think it's me when that crazy Boston accent comes out and he starts acting just like any outspoken, blunt Bostonian would! Oh, oops, i guess i am learning from that! LOL! Beats following the herd, hopefully i'll have a nice mix of east and west coast when i'm outta here!
> So, i log in, please help, its my roommate...
> Bye all, wish me luck with my job!


Good luck!! We'll keep an eye out...............


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Good luck, kid!

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Keep your shirt tucked in, your head covered and don't forget to salute. Don't worry we'll answer him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Keep your shirt tucked in, your head covered and don't forget to salute. Don't worry we'll answer him.


I guess I missed something. Where's Moxie going?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Her job is taking her out of town for the weekend....that was just my way of telling her to keep squared away.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, i made it, the birdies made it, my roommate made it, everything is ok! 
the people actually wanted to stay another day to go sailing and their dog cannot go, so they wanted me to dog-sit another day, but i said i couldnt and took the ferry home. The cell recpetion is HORRIBLE there, i found this weird spot going with the dog on a hike that got reception. It was up a closed fire road, way up on this hill facing the ocean, and i got reception there, so i went up there a few times a day to check the about the pigeons. My legs hurt now! 
Ok, so, now the plan, i think, is getting them to Nona until a long-term plan is thought up after seeing AG, i am happy to know they are going to be seen by AG, those people are awesome, and you New Yorkers are sooo lucky to have them.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Wheww! One hurdle crossed...

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Raina....need the itinerary as soon as you know your schedule.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, i am going to come thursday or friday, will figure that out by tomorrow. Probably thursday though, let you know tomorrow night...
Yep, the broken wing babe, well, he is trying to use the wing more, but it isnt as good as the other one. Put him in a bigger cage with a perch, trying to gt gim to go up there by putting seed up there too. What is a teat pigeons cannot resist? Peanuts?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

safflower, hemp....they are ferals......maybe triple topping pizza?????


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, Nona, I am coming down Thursday. I have to work wednesday night, so I cant catch the bus until 8 am thursday, and i'm gonna come back on the 8 pm bus, so that will give me a bit of time down there, like you said, I can sleep on the bus. I'll bring a book. Wish it was planned so I could stay longer to visit Nona, Sabina, AND Aias. in the fall i'm gonna have to do that....


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

You know Moxie, I had the same thing happen. I started calling around for help and I got offers to "Take care of the bird problem for me" and told how I was abusing the bird to make it go through life with only one wing. I was this close! I was crying and upset that Phoenix was in pain, and it really hurt my heart that I almost went along with it. Then I looked at him and he started stretching and doing his Dove Yoga and I decided to keep fighting. It's a tough world out there for dove lovers. Pigeon talk deserves the credit for Phoenix sitting over there watching me, just as much as everything I did.

You know, when people are down some of those vets REALLY know how to hit that low blow.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

philodice said:


> You know Moxie, I had the same thing happen. I started calling around for help and I got offers to "Take care of the bird problem for me" and told how I was abusing the bird to make it go through life with only one wing. I was this close! I was crying and upset that Phoenix was in pain, and it really hurt my heart that I almost went along with it. Then I looked at him and he started stretching and doing his Dove Yoga and I decided to keep fighting. It's a tough world out there for dove lovers. Pigeon talk deserves the credit for Phoenix sitting over there watching me, just as much as everything I did.
> 
> You know, when people are down some of those vets REALLY know how to hit that low blow.


Oh Philodice, I so wish you would have called Dr. Burke. He did such a good job for Shi's Squeak. Your experience could have been more honoring to you and little Phoenix.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Philodice,
I can assure you, had you called Dr. Funk, who I recommended or Dr. Burke, who Shi recommended, you would have been treated with the utmost respect. 

At least you have their numbers now.

Cindy


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Phil, perhaps all the flak you got was the ''powers that be'' at work pointing you toward your rehabber friend and the retired vet. What you learned there will be with you forever. Should you have such an incident in the future......you will be prepared with the certainty of your options.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Ok, Nona, I am coming down Thursday. I have to work wednesday night, so I cant catch the bus until 8 am thursday, and i'm gonna come back on the 8 pm bus, so that will give me a bit of time down there, like you said, I can sleep on the bus. I'll bring a book. Wish it was planned so I could stay longer to visit Nona, Sabina, AND Aias. in the fall i'm gonna have to do that....


Raina - I'm sooooo glad that everything went well while you were away! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow during your trek south 

BTW - if you do wind up coming in the fall to visit, PLEASE let me know! I'm not very far away in NJ and would love to come into the city and meet some of you all in person!

Also, I just sent you a PM about a possible long term adoptee in MA... if you're still on the lookout for one.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Philodice, i know, and am so sorry for what you went through, because i know what its like to have them pushing you and feeling so low you give in. Makes you feel very weak.
I am hoping these guys will be able to be released, but if not, I am looking for homes for them. The little one is doing his wing yoga too, and he seems happy too. We'll see how it goes at AG, i have to go find some boxes for them to travel in... 
Funny, pigeons have broought me to NYC twice now...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> *Ok, Nona, I am coming down Thursday.*
> 
> I have to work wednesday night, so I cant catch the bus until 8 am thursday, and i'm gonna come back on the 8 pm bus


How did your trip go, Moxie?

Cindy


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh, it went fine, and it was so cool to meet Nona! I was nervous because i had them in the boxes so long, but then i thought, geez, so many pigeons are shipped and dont have the luxury of someone poking their head in to have a look at them. When i got off the bus, the scissored freaked out and wanted to get out! I think she's a new yorker at heart!
Nona has a really cool place, and the birds are living in style with their own cages. Her birds are very cool too! I am home now, and leaving in the morning for the weekend, then coming back late, late sunday, then leaving thursday, come back the 18th late, leave the 20th early, get back the 27th late, and then back to NYC, this time for a few days. I am jealous, the birds get to see NYC and all I ever see is the bus station!  
I am so glad, and thanks Nona, because i feel better knwoing they will be getting the best care!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So glad to hear everything went so well!! I can only imagine what a long day it was (and felt like). And I'm very much looking forward to your return visit it NY - hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you and others in the city one of those days.

So glad the pijis will be getting the "Nona" treatment (i.e., great care, spoiling, lots of cuddles, etc., etc.). Hope the diagnosis from AG is encouraging too. I'm sure it's a relief for you having them there so you won't need to be worrying about them quite so much.

Thanks for taking time to update us all too! Safe travels to you too!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, Raina, the kids are doing fine..... resting on their tummy and surveying the premises. Crystal is over there dancing & ba-hoo-hooing for scissor girl to ''c'mon over'' and wingy is just taking in the whole show. Lots of poop so everyone is eating fine. Helen is arranging an app't for AG next week. So... one more hurdle over ... on to your next job.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, Dez! Well they will gets lots of good care but NO cuddles ... they are as wild as can be ... terrified of hands ... as they should be ... and will stay that way until it is determined if they can be returned outside. If they must become pets ... there will be a lifetime to tame them.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Moxie, we went to AG and Rita checked out the ''BostonBoids''. I waited till late to post about today's app't cause I'm awaiting lab results. Haven't heard from AG so probably tomorrow. Wingy was x-rayed..... her humurous bone is SHATTERED and has less than a hope that it will ever be useful so she will need to be adopted to a forever home. Scissor beak has just the one pox lesion and it is fading. Neither have canker. Both weigh 250 gr and are well fleshed, just small birds, not like Tubby Crystal. Will post the results of the lab when Rita calls me. Hope you got some rest after the hectic weekend.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Both of my BostonBoids (Ol' One Beak & Scissors) are small-framed boids that weigh in about like that.

Pidgey


----------

